# Archerfield



## justagolfer (Oct 18, 2011)

I will admit that I havenâ€™t played a lot of coursesâ€¦50 or so. Just played Archerfields  Dirleton on Sunday.

One, if not the best golf course and experiances I have had.

There are two courses at Archerfield, near Gullane. Both very different both superb. Everything about the place is of a very high standard but not a jacket or tie in site, full casual in all areasâ€¦.Great staff, and practice facilities to die for. Iâ€™m going back to play the Fidra soon. If you donâ€™t enjoy the whole experience take up a new hobby.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds good. Glad you had a nice day.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 18, 2011)

Played the Fidra at the beginning of last season, an excellent track. Fully agree about the practice facilities.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 18, 2011)

On my wish list to play.


----------



## Naybrains (Oct 18, 2011)

Yip, total quality from the moment you step out the car (or Helicopter)  , hopefully will be seeing a bit more of it soon.

As the website says - "_We like to think we play a different game: more relaxed, more welcoming..."


_Comes at a cost though, but dare I say its worth it.....  Well kinda


----------



## justagolfer (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, savingpar...... I am bursting the proverbial gut to play the Fidra&#8230;.as soon as this wind drops and it's sure to be dry...Right back there......we can get some super still October days&#8230;Will also go back in June would like to play it with the sun on my back&#8230;


----------



## thecraw (Oct 20, 2011)

I had a snatch at the website and I wont be playing it anytime soon.

Winter green fees from Â£85.

Summer, green fees from Â£540

Jog on.


----------



## chris661 (Oct 20, 2011)

thecraw said:



			I had a snatch at the website and I wont be playing it anytime soon.

Winter green fees from Â£85.

Summer, green fees from Â£540

Jog on.
		
Click to expand...

Clucking bell, even trump's place wont be that expensive!!!!


----------



## DCB (Oct 20, 2011)

I've had to decline invites to Corporate events there this year and last. A real bummer as it looks stunning.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 20, 2011)

To be fair, I think it was Â£540 for the teetime so only Â£135 each


----------



## Grumps (Oct 20, 2011)

It's Â£75 for a member to sign a guest on


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2011)

2 decent courses,nothing more.A handful more in close vicinity that I would rather play than here.

It is Â£40 for a members guest or at least it was in July.


----------



## Naybrains (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll sign you on grumps when I join if you like


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 21, 2011)

Both courses are great and well worth a play if you have not already, I have played both on a number of occasions and enjoyed them both, front 9 on the Fidra & the back 9 of the Dirleton would make one great course.

Also the Renaissance just across the road is a real treat as well, another must play course.


----------



## Tommo21 (Nov 7, 2011)

justagolfer said:



			I will admit that I haven&#8217;t played a lot of courses&#8230;50 or so. Just played Archerfields  Dirleton on Sunday.

One, if not the best golf course and experiances I have had.

There are two courses at Archerfield, near Gullane. Both very different both superb. Everything about the place is of a very high standard but not a jacket or tie in site, full casual in all areas&#8230;.Great staff, and practice facilities to die for. I&#8217;m going back to play the Fidra soon. If you don&#8217;t enjoy the whole experience take up a new hobby.
		
Click to expand...

Played Fidra and I'm not sure of the mix of tree lined and pure links. Having said that, the course was tip top and I played it off the blacks....a wee bit long for Tommos legs. That aside, facilities were jolly spiffing old chap.


----------

